# Need help with Schwinn (LaSalle) cruiser



## jesseahouser (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first forum post here. I have read quite a bit, and it seems like there are a lot of knowledgeable folks here. I'm hoping some of you can help me with a bicycle I recently acquired.

*PHOTOS*

I would like to identify this bike (link to photos above) and make a decision on how to proceed. The serial number from the underside of the bottom bracket is B89669. The name on the head badge is LaSalle - Chicago Cycle Supply Co - Chicago U.S.A. The markings on the center of the crank are AS & CO and 9620-A. It has a skip-tooth sweetheart chainring. The kickstand is integrated into the frame. The rear coaster brake hub is a Musselman Model M.

The condition of the bike is poor. There is a lot of rust, the saddle has disintegrated, the coaster brake is nonfunctional, the tires are cracked/rotted, and the fenders are dented. Good news is the wheels roll, the crank turns, the steering is fine, and the frame and fork seem to be intact.

I would like to get some ideas on how to give this bike new life. I want to RIDE it! If this bike is worthy of a restoration with the original parts, I would consider doing that. If not, I am looking for suggestions about things like repainting and replacing parts. What would you do if this bike were yours?

Thank you!
-Jesse


----------



## J.C. (Jan 1, 2011)

*Early Post War Schwinn DX.  By the looks of her, not worth much.  Funny thing about old bikes.....you can pick one up complete and in far better shape for half of what it would cost to get yours back in one piece, but, it wouldn't be your baby...now would it.  Have fun with your project ....that's the bottom line*


----------



## jesseahouser (Jan 1, 2011)

J.C., thanks for the note.  I am curious as to what features identify the bike as an early post-war DX.

You're right, the fact that I could find a bike in much better shape for less money than it will take to get this one going is not really a big concern.  I want to make this one MINE.  And that takes a lot of work.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's a Cabe thread on a Schwinn with a similar serial #......................
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6016-1946-47-Schwinn-BF-Goodrich&highlight=


----------



## jesseahouser (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks halfatruck!  I really like your BF Goodrich bike.  Since you have such a similar bike, I might message you at some point with some questions.  Did you have that saddle restored or is it new?  It looks great!

I am still trying to figure out if my bike is a 1946 or 1952.  A couple people over at the Schwinn forums have said that it might be from a "transition month" in 1952 when they were switching from stamping the serial number on the bottom bracket to the left rear dropout.  They have pointed me to the 1952 Schwinn catalog (see the bottom left illustration
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html

A different person said that the serial number lines up with several confirmed 1946 bikes that he has in his list.

Here's a link to the thread at the Schwinn forum if you are interested.
http://www.schwinnbikes.com/schwinn...7264-Need-help-with-Schwinn-(LaSalle)-cruiser


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 2, 2011)

I've checked around since the last post with various forums, and they all seem to think the BF Goodrich I have is a '46 - your serial is real close to mine so I think it would probably be from that year. The bike I had was so far gone I had to replace the rear fender, rear rack, (since the photo I've found the correct rack),seat, and both rims (rear fender, and the rims had too many holes in them). The seat is a correct era seat I recovered - these are great riding bikes......................


----------

